
Tech Industry Condemns Migrant Child Separation Policy. But What Will They Do? - apress
http://fortune.com/2018/06/20/data-sheet-tech-industry-morality-migrant-children/
======
siruncledrew
What bothers me about the tech industry side of this is that there are 3 giant
multi-billion dollar companies (Google, Amazon, Microsoft) currently embroiled
in defense-related issues creating PR blowback, yet they basically shrug and
act like there's nothing they could do. They knew what they were getting into
and when they get called out they try to talk their way out of it. It's like
watching someone with a "Save The Planet" sticker on their car throw
cigarettes out the window.

